# $40 Autistic Guitar - Calgary



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think the way I play I should have one of these...


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

if it is screeching, perhaps they need to wax the pickups?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

> *No Longer Available - Guul Autistic guitar $60.00*


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember lads, its not the guitar thats autistic, its the player.

although, some pretty successful musicians have been on the spectrum
5 Famous Musicians with Autism Spectrum Disorder (appliedbehavioranalysisedu.org)


----------

